# Oil lamps



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been trying to make some 1/24th scale oil lamps for my old west dios and it has been challenging so any ideas are sure welcome,this is what I have come up with so far but I am not happy with the height of the globes,I tried to cut them down to about half the size but they keep breaking,by the way the globes are from mini Christmas lights, the base is some jewelry beads my wife gave me,I modified them and added a finger loop.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I like the idea. Those little glass lights are sons of guns to work with in a string of lights, let alone what you are doing. 

How about trying to use a belt sander or circular sanding disc to whittle them down to size?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea,I tried that they break pretty easy,I'm going to the craft store to see if they have lights a little smaller maybe.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Board member *Spockr *_makes _lighting for models. Maybe he can help.
HobbyTalk - View Profile: Spockr

Here's his website:
Starlighting Projects Home

Looks like his Luminous Lanterns might be what you need:
Frightening Lighting


----------

